# Some skateboarding shots



## vituccin (Jan 12, 2009)

Just got a new Nikon D40x and i've been taking some skateboarding shots of some friends here are a few.  Some C&C would be great, thanks guys.

Nick

1






2





3


----------



## LeSueur24 (Jan 16, 2009)

They look pretty good, a couple things you could work on next time you go for a shoot with them. 1. Composition - Keep the rule of thirds in mind, don't always center the skater. Also, not sure if you have a wide angle but if you do experiment with some wide angle shots right up close with the skater. 2. Exposure - Since you're shooting in the middle of the afternoon the sun is going to be hard to deal with, so try to always shoot with the sun behind you so the skater doesn't get buried in shadows. 

I like what you did with the blurring in the first photo but it's a little too extreme. You'll usually want to keep some background detail so there's more detail in the shot as a whole. Hope this helps.


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you are on the right track.  Here is what I would suggest as starting points for corrections.  Number 1, loose the blur.  The only blur I would use is a lens-zoom blur but this is a fairly advanced trick.

Number 2, two main problems to address.  First is lens flare, you don't want it.  Make sure you are using the lens hood with your lens.  If you don't have one, get one.  Second is the loss of detail in the subject's face.  Use a flash outdoors, or at least a reflector.  In this case both would be best.  Get the detail back in the face.

Number 3, your best shot.  However, there is too much dead space around the subject.  Crop in and get rid of the excess space you don't need.

Great start!  Keep shooting to keep improving!

-Nick


----------



## vituccin (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Thanks a lot for the replys. I don't have a wide angle but once i save up I'm going to be looking into a new lens. Also, I don't have a lens shade- seems I'll need one of those as well.  I'm going to have to work on my composition too.  Thanks a lot guys.

Nick


----------

